# Kodiak 450 VS Sportsman 500



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

I am in the market to buy a 4X4 4 wheeler. These are the two I think that I have narrowed it down to. The SP is over 100lbs heavier, but it is a little bit bigger, and is more powerful.

The Kodiak is lighter a bit smaller, but will do EVERYTHING I want to do with it. 

Light duty jobs around the house
Plowing
Moving stands
Deer taking out
hunting 
trail riding

What do you guys think?


----------



## Eastern Yooper (Nov 12, 2000)

The Polaris has a slightly higher ground clearance, better turning radius, and can tow a wee-bit more. For plowing, the added weight would be nice.

On the flip side, both have true four wheel drive, good tires, automatic tranny, liquid cooled, 2wd/4wd option, and come in camo. 

Boy-oh-boy.... the differences between the two are so minor that it really boils down to personal preference. Both are excellent machines, and I think you'll be happy with whatever one you choose.

I'd say this is where price, accessories, and dealer service reputation comes into play.


----------



## Eastern Yooper (Nov 12, 2000)

Here is an excellent ATV site you might wanna check-out to help make your decision:

http://www.atvquadsquad.com/6/ubb.x


----------



## krt (Nov 5, 2001)

Also try atvsource.com. There is also atvtv.com & atv connection.com. I've read that the kodiak had the best turning radius in it's class. I was reading an old magazine at work & this magazine named the '02 kodaiak atv of the yaer. I'm looking at the same machines & during my investigation, I got the feeling that the polaris is a higher maintenance machine. If I remember correctly, the sportsman weighs at least 150 #'s heavier, 2" higher in the seat, but has almost 2" more clearance due to the independant rear suspention. IRS gives you a smoother ride, but for utility use, I've read the solid rear axil works better. It is a bigger sized quad also. I've read that it only has engine breaking to the rear axils where the kodiak has it to both front and rear. Probably doesn't matter, though, unless you do a lot of climbing. The polaris' both front wheels lock in automatically after there is 1/9 of a wheel rotation (according to dealer), where the kodiak is controled by a swtich. I was told if you buy the polaris, buy the HO model. It's power over the regular 500 is supposed to be very noticeable. Truth is, if you taske care of them, either one will probably make you happy. I've read that polaris updates their machines quarterly, so if you're not looking at a '04.5, it's not the most recent machine. If you go with the kodiak, let me know the price you get. I will be getting one within a couple weeks. Waiting so I can pay cash for a better price.


----------



## Dawg (Jan 17, 2003)

Buy American, buy Polaris.


----------



## grizzlyadams73 (Jul 13, 2003)

get the yamaha. i have a grizzly and it has been to hell and back a few times. had a older yamaha the kids stole it out of the garage with no oil in it and put five miles on it. when the cops found it i figured it was shot. put the plug back in it filled it with oil and it started right up and is still running. no smoke or oil consumption. that has sold me on yamahas for life. plus buy a polaris you might as well buy stock in dayco or gates beacause they eat belts big time. got over 3000 mi. on my grizz and still has the original belt. got it wet three or four times and its still turning my 27" 589s.


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

Yamaha IS The Only Way To Go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



JUST MY OWN OPPINION


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

I contacted a BIG shop in Indiana that came right out and said that the Sportsman is the most common 4 Wheeler in their service department. He recommended a Honda or the Yamaha, and was really steering me toward the Yamaha 450.


----------



## krt (Nov 5, 2001)

Sounds like buying american would be helping the economy. It would be keeping a lot of people in a job turning wrenches.


----------



## Eastern Yooper (Nov 12, 2000)

.....and _even Polaris_ uses an engine built in Japan.......


----------



## polarbare21 (Feb 17, 2003)

Been to hell and back on a Polaris


----------



## Dawg (Jan 17, 2003)

For what it's worth the F-150 is the most serviced truck on the market. Doesn't mean I wouldn't buy one.

Polaris sends fewer jobs overseas.


----------



## krt (Nov 5, 2001)

It would be interesting to see the % of (fill in the blank) compared to the number sold by brand. It would make sence that if a larger number of a partcular brand of (fill in the blank) are sold, then more would be getting serviced.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

That is true!!


----------



## Slippin' (Feb 6, 2000)

Good luck finding any wheeler without Jap parts. No carbs made outside of Japan.

I own a 02 Kodiak and all my buds own Sportman's. All are good machines if they are taken care of.

I bought the Kodiak because I wanted 4x4 that was lighter for ice.

Have riden side by side with Polaris' in the nastiest, slickest boggs in the UP. No problems.

I will say only the Polaris is a true full time 4x4. All others are 3 1/2 or like the Yamaha's, push botton 4 wheel drive. And then they have limited speed in locked 4x4.

I won't buy another wheeler and don't plan on it for a very long time.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Check out the Hondas too. Rubicon or rancher shouldn't be overlooked. I got good advice before to go to .www.atvnation.com . Check the site out.


----------



## krt (Nov 5, 2001)

Slippin', the kodiak 450 has a locking front differential, which would make it true 4 wheel drive.


----------

